# New Puppy



## Lozbug (15 Oct 2009)

We have a new addition to the house! Our 10 week old Akita 'Grace' 

She was born in Wood Green Animal Rescue, Her mother was rescued from Ireland - being used for puppy farming. 

She's so cute, happy, fluffy and just EEEE!!!! lol 

Tia (2 yr old Akita) and Bingo (12 yr old Boxer) have accepted her with loving paws! 

Few pic's


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2009)

i see someone's a PS diffuse glow filter fan  8)


----------



## Mortis (15 Oct 2009)

DO WANT !!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Oct 2009)

Can't see the photos  good luck with the puppy 
We have two dogs now and they are great fun


----------



## Lozbug (18 Oct 2009)




----------



## CeeBee (21 Oct 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## chriscrook4750 (25 Oct 2009)

if only they bred a dog without an a.s. would have two


----------



## JamesM (25 Oct 2009)

chriscrook4750 said:
			
		

> if only they bred a dog without an a.s. would have two


----------

